# Olive grained ash?



## Fencemender (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m new here, but I’ve been seeing a lot of references to “olive grained ash”. I’m pretty good with my tree I’d, but not too familiar with some of the terminology used for specific grains or character. Could someone explain olive grained ash to me? Is it a characteristic of white ash?


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2021)

I moved this here, you'll get more responses here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you Tony, sorry, still learning the site.


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 6, 2021)

@Fencemender I usually look at the end grain on a log. Here are a some pictures for reference. Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2021)

Fencemender said:


> I’m new here, but I’ve been seeing a lot of references to “olive grained ash”. I’m pretty good with my tree I’d, but not too familiar with some of the terminology used for specific grains or character. Could someone explain olive grained ash to me? Is it a characteristic of white ash?







__





Olive Ash | The Wood Database (Hardwood)







www.wood-database.com





Dan, on Eric's site, he has 'Olive ash', which is most often found in European ash. However, that grain pattern can be found in many species of ash. 

Olive grained ash is similar, but looks even more like real olive, _Olea europeae_. It often has the dark streaks cross over growth ring boundaries versus being contained by them. It also often has 'pink hues' mixed in. Sometimes it has pink, yellow, off white, grey and black. It also often smells just like olive. The coloring is caused by decay and sometimes iron influence.

@phinds 

Paul can likely link you to some photographs.

@Arn213 

Arn and a few others could likely add some details.

@Bean_counter 

I sold some years ago to Micheal, maybe he could post a picture of some or something he has made.


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info.
What are your thoughts on this tree we dropped for a neighbor today? This is a white ash that had a fork that split apart when it hit the ground.
Check out the curl on the live wood edge portion!! Never did measure it, but it’s got some size to it, 3ft plus.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2021)

Cut that into spindle blanks. The biggest you can get from it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2021)

Fencemender said:


> Thank you Tony, sorry, still learning the site.


No worries, that's what we're here for!


Mr. Peet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you sold it to Mikey, it's still sitting on a shelf in his Shop!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s usually hard to see curl in fresh cut Ash. That looks great!


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 6, 2021)

That is some beautiful “pin stripe” figuring. Come on @Eric Rorabaugh think bigger than a spindle blank like a baseball bat billet or a guitar billet!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2021)

I was just looking at the part in the big pic. If that whole butt cut is curly, BOWL BLANKS!

Better?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2021)

Fencemender said:


> Thanks for the info.
> What are your thoughts on this tree we dropped for a neighbor today? This is a white ash that had a fork that split apart when it hit the ground.
> Check out the curl on the live wood edge portion!! Never did measure it, but it’s got some size to it, 3ft plus.
> 
> ...


Well, it looks kind of like 'Green ash' versus white based on form. Also looks almost like two trees had formed one, but guessing stress cracked many years. That beautiful curl might not cross the wound wood. Was it a lightning scar, frost crack or just slow failure?


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s next temporary resting spot will be on our Norwood hd36 mill. Plenty there to make a few different options. Thanks for all the suggestions.
I’ll post a few pics when we start to break it down.


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 6, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, it looks kind of like 'Green ash' versus white based on form. Also looks almost like two trees had formed one, but guessing stress cracked many years. That beautiful curl might not cross the wound wood. Was it a lightning scar, frost crack or just slow failure?


Only guess is most likely not lightning. Little bit of all the others I think.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2021)

That should make some awesome slabs with that light and dark contrast, hope it's all curly for ya.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 6, 2021)

Here is a pic of a pepper Mill om
Making with some of the olive ash I got from Mark Peet. Stuff is sexy

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 7, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Here is a pic of a pepper Mill om
> Making with some of the olive ash I got from Mark Peet. Stuff is sexy
> 
> View attachment 204702


Yeah it is!


----------

